# Great interactive megacity map!



## EtherealMist (Jul 26, 2005)

wow very cool


----------



## Trainman Dave (Mar 30, 2007)

James Saito said:


> What happened to London? How come no population growth for 60 years??


The creation of the "Green Belt".
I think this happened in the 1948 Town and Country Planning Act.

Urban Population is counted as the contiguous built up area. The Green Belt essentially separated the core area of London from the expanding suburban towns arround London. Without the Green Belt, London might have contiguous built area of 12 - 15 million by now


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> in 1955 NYC and Tokyo had the same amount of people. by 2005, Tokyo had twice as many! what the hell happened? thats a lot of people to add.


I think that a lot of that has to do with where the city limit line is. NYC has not added any land area since the borough amalgamation in the late 19th century.

OTOH, the NYC metro area covers much, much more land and is generally agreed to have at least three times the total population compared to the city's 8.15M.

The city limits population of Chicago, Atlanta and many other USA cities are very small when compared to their overall metro areas, too.

Mike


----------



## Azia (Nov 18, 2007)

*cool map but some stats are wrong*

Its just wow :cheers:an great :cheers:!

Look at this map all!
But some numbers are wrong :

Paris in 2015 only 9,8 million ,it must have around 11 million ,yet the number for the agglomeration is 10 million!

Shanghai yet 17 million , but in 2015 19 million is more realistic than in map!

The map forgot Bay Area ,Atlanta and Houston in US ! but anywhere cool map :cheers:


----------



## urbanfan89 (May 30, 2007)

http://www.citypopulation.de/World.html

This site looks very comprehensive and is updated regularly. There's supposed to be a Java GUI to display the cities on a world map, but it's not showing for me.


----------



## Mr. Uncut (Jan 13, 2008)

Some growth numbers seems to be wrong (especially China, Shaghai have now in agglomeration over 25 mil people, they use only the province of Shanghai, but the real urban area is much bigger!). 

But it´s a very cool idea to make such a map. Thank you for posting!! A lil bit shocking, if you think about this cities in 20 years, how the map would look like!!


----------



## Mr. Met (Jan 9, 2008)

traPPed said:


> Tokyo might have 35M by 2015 but it is bound to lose its population as Japan's Population ages.


why?


----------



## spartan21 (Jan 21, 2008)

urbanfan89 said:


> http://www.citypopulation.de/World.html
> 
> This site looks very comprehensive and is updated regularly. There's supposed to be a Java GUI to display the cities on a world map, but it's not showing for me.



hmm interesting map but its leaving quite a few hundreds of people for each city


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

The Bay area is missing. It has well over 5 million people in an area less than 1,000 sq. mi.


----------



## wazabi (Jul 20, 2004)

nice gimmick, it's interesting to see how megacitys popped out of nothing in asia.
but it's alarming too, i doubt that "the more the better" works with population, especially urban ones.


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

They didn't just pop out of nowhere. They just started out small and grew large. They pop out as soon as the cross the "5 million" threshold.


----------



## vancouverite/to'er (Apr 22, 2007)

Also note Toronto gained over a million ppl in the CMA between 1996 and now. The growth rate is projected to NOT change so that means the CMA will be around 6.2 million, not 5.9.


----------



## WonderlandPark (Sep 9, 2007)

They aren't even using the US census numbers? Dallas-Ft Worth and Houston are already over 5 million. The Bay Area has been over 5 million for 20-30 years now. Where is D.C.-Baltimore? Why is Riverside left off of L.A.'s metro, everyone knows L.A. is around 17-18 million already. 

Kuala Lumpur metro is also easily over 5 million. Where is Caracas?

CERTIFIED BOGUS.

Use citypopulation.de for the real numbers.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

final word on London:

What is and isnt counted, 

official city boundaries: 7.5 million
city contiguous: 10 million
city with all those pepperings of communities in the Green Belt: 14 million
CSA: 18 million in the pic (but far higher by latest US standards, considering there are 47 million in the interconnected cities up north London-Leeds, in an area smaller than Maine, and denser than the current NYC-Philly offering).

To cut a long story short, vast areas arent counted. The 'Green Belt' (what Green belt?) although protected, is in fact very very dense as is increasingly obvious from the pic. Instead of getting low density blanket suburbs you get high density focal points. Traditionally its only been the official city boundaries that were inclusive, showing a population fall while areas all outside showed a rise. In other words *suburbanisation* (but not sprawl, rather 'smart growth'). 


While central London is only now starting to grow again (very fast I may add), its continual growth over the decades has been uncounted, via smart growth 'suburbia' which due to its nature of 'smart growth-ness' (read: lack of low density blanket contiguity) isn't included.


----------



## Lor86MI (Jun 23, 2007)

monkeyronin said:


> Okaay, so, whats wrong with this (looking at 2015)?
> 
> -Kuala Lumpur, Taipei, and Johannesburg are already over 5 million.
> -Singapore, with 4.5 million currently, increasing at about 100,000 a year, should be on there.
> ...


Milan's metropolitan area had 7.4million by OCSE data
Rome's metropolitan area had 3.7million


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

WonderlandPark said:


> They aren't even using the US census numbers? Dallas-Ft Worth and Houston are already over 5 million. The Bay Area has been over 5 million for 20-30 years now. Where is D.C.-Baltimore? Why is Riverside left off of L.A.'s metro, everyone knows L.A. is around 17-18 million already.
> 
> Kuala Lumpur metro is also easily over 5 million. Where is Caracas?
> 
> ...


They are basing it on the population living in the urban center. Houston has 5 million people in a vast region of loosely connected urban centers, but there are only about 4 million people in what could be described as Houston's urban center. (Places like Texas City, Galveston, Angelton, Baytown, Conroe, Freeport, etc. shouldn't be considered a part of Houston's urban center.)

D.C. and Baltimore are still separate urban centers. DC has about 3.5 million while Baltimore has about 1.5 million.


----------



## Azia (Nov 18, 2007)

*???*



vancouverite/to'er said:


> Also note Toronto gained over a million ppl in the CMA between 1996 and now. The growth rate is projected to NOT change so that means the CMA will be around 6.2 million, not 5.9.


I think Toronto Agglomeration has 5,4 Million ,source citypopulation de ?

Are the CMA including Oshawa and Hamilton . I think Toronto is on the best to an megacity , i think in 2025 it can beat the 10 million mark !

But Chicago will beat the mark first !


----------



## Rohne (Feb 20, 2007)

the numbers at citypopulation.de are b***sh*t! They can't decide between metro and urban area. iE 21.5 million for New York or 18 million for Los Angeles are metro area (and in metro LA there's more desert than anything else), while the numbers for other cities, especially all German cities, are only urban area... :toilet:


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

Azia said:


> I think Toronto Agglomeration has 5,4 Million ,source citypopulation de ?
> 
> Are the CMA including Oshawa and Hamilton . I think Toronto is on the best to an megacity , i think in 2025 it can beat the 10 million mark !
> 
> But Chicago will beat the mark first !


The Golden Horseshoe isn't even a single metropolitan area, let alone an urban area.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Rohne said:


> the numbers at citypopulation.de are b***sh*t! They can't decide between metro and urban area. iE 21.5 million for New York or 18 million for Los Angeles are metro area (and in metro LA there's more desert than anything else), while the numbers for other cities, especially all German cities, are only urban area... :toilet:


:cheers::cheers:Spot on, a prolific problem on most counts. They use American CSA projections alongside city proper counts for everyone else as gospel, thereby heavily skewing the comparison, but without pointing it out


----------

